# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES >  Sagi Kalev?

## jollygreenGIANT

does anyone have any pics of Sagi Kalev...i really dont know much about him but i see him in all the IMPACT nutrition ads...

----------


## GTsecurity

I got this :

----------


## GTsecurity

other :

----------


## jollygreenGIANT

thanks bro

----------


## allrippedup

Forget Sagi. I wanna see pics of GT security. Dude, you are a beast, judging by your avatar.

----------


## layeazy

lol the gt avatar thats the strongman Marius pudinsky or similar to that spelling...

----------


## Hitman Heimler

LOL. Yeah it's Strongman Mariusz Pudzianowsky. And hell yes he's a beast. 

I think Sagi is probably a cool dude to hang with, but sometimes some of the photo shoots he does looks like he's one guy short of a gay porn shoot. No offense to Sagi, he has a great look, but I think that some of the photographers are better than others.

----------

